# Shots of my current layout



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Just some brief shots of my layout / etc. Below is a like. Will be adding more in the future.










































The link goes to a group of shots of my current layout.
http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/sredir?uname=112183341510674593726&target=ALBUM&id=5551477985587284993&authkey=Gv1sRgCKytj6zD2d_TogE&feat=email


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TK,

Refresh my memory ... what's that steam loco?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

tjcruiser said:


> TK,
> 
> Refresh my memory ... what's that steam loco?
> 
> ...


It is a Mantua 2-8-4 Berkshire. Purchased it as NOS at a train show for $25. Runs like a top.Nickel Plate Road. Pulls great. I love the old Mantua steamers.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

:thumbsup: Great find! I like it a lot ... it's got a real classic steamer profile and look.

Have fun,

TJ


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

Overview shots:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

TK,

Love it! The trestles and truss bridge do a great visual job of tying the left and right halves of the layout together. Really nice. Thanks for sharing,

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

I really like how you're breaking up your town and industrial areas. That's a really nice layout.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I saw that town and industry theme somewhere else as well. I like it, and I'm adopting it for my new layout.


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I saw that town and industry theme somewhere else as well. I like it, and I'm adopting it for my new layout.


Thanks, That happened by accident. I wanted a town, yard and industry. By grouping the industry into the same area it doubles as a yard. Lots of branches in a tight area. The area without buildings will be my son's town. He is 4. Plan on having him paint his own blocks to use as buildings.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I have a grandson that will be helping with my platform, he's 5. 

I looked at your train photos, I got that Thomas set for my grandson. It'll be running around the Christmas tree on Christmas day, can't wait to see the reaction!


----------



## leftwithnoexits (Jan 22, 2011)

tkruger said:


> It is a Mantua 2-8-4 Berkshire. Purchased it as NOS at a train show for $25. Runs like a top.Nickel Plate Road. Pulls great. I love the old Mantua steamers.


Its a shame i've heard they are out of business. they were actually made about 15-20 minutes from my house.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

leftwithnoexits said:


> Its a shame i've heard they are out of business. they were actually made about 15-20 minutes from my house.



Yes NEW JERSEY bred.:thumbsup:

Just like the old Lionel.


Nice layout TK.:thumbsup:

A little Tyco=Mantua history for those who want to look,

http://www.tcawestern.org/tyco.htm


----------

